# Expressions



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

So my Spanish is still pretty young. 

About half the time I say gracias to someone they respond with "de nada" (which I understand). But the other half of the time they respond simply with "si" - which for some reason offends me. I get the sense that they are simply acknowledging that they did something for me - even if it was simply checking me out of the supermarket.

About half the time I greet someone with "buenos dias" I get back a "buenos dias". The other half of the time I get back "buen dia". Are they the same responses or can you use "buen dia" throughout the entire day ?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

horseshoe846 said:


> So my Spanish is still pretty young.
> 
> About half the time I say gracias to someone they respond with "de nada" (which I understand). But the other half of the time they respond simply with "si" - which for some reason offends me. I get the sense that they are simply acknowledging that they did something for me - even if it was simply checking me out of the supermarket.
> 
> About half the time I greet someone with "buenos dias" I get back a "buenos dias". The other half of the time I get back "buen dia". Are they the same responses or can you use "buen dia" throughout the entire day ?


I haven't heard "sí" in response to "gracias", so I can't comment on that. I do notice that Mexican Spanish seems to use "gracias" a lot less than English uses "thank you". In my experience "buen día" is synonymous with "buenos días" and only used before noon. Incidentally, you might want to consider recalibrating your "offense" sensor if it is getting set off by a commonly used expression.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> I haven't heard "sí" in response to "gracias", so I can't comment on that. I do notice that Mexican Spanish seems to use "gracias" a lot less than English uses "thank you". In my experience "buen día" is synonymous with "buenos días" and only used before noon. Incidentally, you might want to consider recalibrating your "offense" sensor if it is getting set off by a commonly used expression.


Well let me ask you this - what would YOU think if you received a "yes" response to a "thank you".

This week I visited IMSS for closure with the surgeon who recently performed surgery on me. He was very professional but obviously was anxious to simply close out the file. The practice is when a patient finishes with a specialist they leave the room and then 'yell out' the name of the next patient. When I finished with the surgeon he said 'please send juan rodriquez - he is Mexican' (making the distinction that I was not).


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

horseshoe846 said:


> Well let me ask you this - what would YOU think if you received a "yes" response to a "thank you".
> 
> This week I visited IMSS for closure with the surgeon who recently performed surgery on me. He was very professional but obviously was anxious to simply close out the file. The practice is when a patient finishes with a specialist they leave the room and then 'yell out' the name of the next patient. When I finished with the surgeon he said 'please send juan rodriquez - he is Mexican' (making the distinction that I was not).


I don't know what I would think if someone in English said "yes" in response to "thank you" in English. But Spanish is different and the conventional responses are different. For example, when someone breaks something, then says "it broke". In English it would imply they were not taking responsibility for it. In Spanish, it simply means the language uses the passive voice more than English does.

As for your surgeon, that sounds impolite, unless there were a lot of estadounidenses waiting and he was trying to help you identify who the next in line was.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> I do notice that Mexican Spanish seems to use "gracias" a lot less than English uses "thank you".


I can't tell if you are referring to "Mexican Spanish" or Mexican speakers. I have found that Mexican speakers use "gracias" much more than English speakers use "thank you". If fact, I have rarely heard English speakers say "Thank you", unless they were Canadian.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

joaquinx said:


> I can't tell if you are referring to "Mexican Spanish" or Mexican speakers. I have found that Mexican speakers use "gracias" much more than English speakers use "thank you". If fact, I have rarely heard English speakers say "Thank you", unless they were Canadian.


Perhaps it is a matter of up-bringing. Whenever anyone anywhere hands me something I say thank you - in Mexico or the US. We live in an area which has a lot of money / Spanish culture. I start just about every conversation off with a handshake, and end the conversation with a handshake.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> I can't tell if you are referring to "Mexican Spanish" or Mexican speakers. I have found that Mexican speakers use "gracias" much more than English speakers use "thank you". If fact, I have rarely heard English speakers say "Thank you", unless they were Canadian.


Interesting. My impression is the opposite, but I haven't made a detailed study. Maybe what I meant was that I tend to use "gacias" in Spanish as often as I would use "thank you" in English, and it seems to me that Mexican speakers use "gracias" less than I do.

As far as Canadian usage, I don't know any Canadians.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

So the doctor said "he is Mexican". You took it as a slight , it could have referred to a lot of other things you did not get because obviously your Spanish is not the greatest..
So the doctor said " he is Mexican" big deal..

I have yet to start a conversation with a handshake.. Most of the time people embrace or kiss when they see each other if they know each other.. I find myself using handshake much less in Mexico than I would in the US..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> In my experience "buen día" is synonymous with "buenos días" and only used before noon.


At least in Mexico City, in the last couple of years, I have noticed that "buen día" is replacing "buenos días" more and more. And then there's "por fa" instead of "por favor", which for some reason I find annoying, but that's my problem, of course!


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

horseshoe846 said:


> So my Spanish is still pretty young.
> 
> About half the time I say gracias to someone they respond with "de nada" (which I understand). But the other half of the time they respond simply with "si" - which for some reason offends me. I get the sense that they are simply acknowledging that they did something for me - even if it was simply checking me out of the supermarket.
> 
> About half the time I greet someone with "buenos dias" I get back a "buenos dias". The other half of the time I get back "buen dia". Are they the same responses or can you use "buen dia" throughout the entire day ?


Good that you're still learning, as I am, and my Spanish is nearly as good as it gets for one who learned it as an adult. Expressions are always difficult and a moving target. Then there are the ones I learned from from my cuñados, which are good to know, but can't be posted here.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

horseshoe846 said:


> Perhaps it is a matter of up-bringing. Whenever anyone anywhere hands me something I say thank you - in Mexico or the US. We live in an area which has a lot of money / Spanish culture. I start just about every conversation off with a handshake, and end the conversation with a handshake.


That sounds a whole lot more formal than anything I've run into in Mexico ..... or anywhere in the world


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

citlali said:


> So the doctor said "he is Mexican". You took it as a slight , it could have referred to a lot of other things you did not get because obviously your Spanish is not the greatest..
> So the doctor said " he is Mexican" big deal..
> 
> I have yet to start a conversation with a handshake.. Most of the time people embrace or kiss when they see each other if they know each other.. I find myself using handshake much less in Mexico than I would in the US..


Ah but my wife's Castilian Spanish is impeccable.

We obviously have different ethics (if that is the correct word), or cultures or lives. At breakfast today I did not shake the hand of the waiter at the end of the meal - but I did thank him. When we met with our herrero today we shook hands - his wife also feeds the cats when we travel. When we gas up at our local Pemex station we shake hands with the guy who will fill us up. When we go to our auto mechanic we shake hands. When we visit the bank we hug our account person. We hug our friends.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

sparks said:


> That sounds a whole lot more formal than anything I've run into in Mexico ..... or anywhere in the world


So what do you say when someone hands you something ? If you say nothing isn't that a little derogatory ?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I must say it is nice that the most controversial discussion on the Forum today is language. It is something of a break from some of the drama we had earlier in the week.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> At least in Mexico City, in the last couple of years, I have noticed that "buen día" is replacing "buenos días" more and more. And then there's "por fa" instead of "por favor", which for some reason I find annoying, but that's my problem, of course!


Yes I hear a lot of the use of "por fa" lately. From time to time my wife will come out with similar expressions lately after speaking with her expat friends. It must have to do with texting and minimizing character usage.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I must say it is nice that the most controversial discussion on the Forum today is language. It is something of a break from some of the drama we had earlier in the week.


Agreed. We could all use a little rest from the internet Sturm und Drang!


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> I must say it is nice that the most controversial discussion on the Forum today is language. It is something of a break from some of the drama we had earlier in the week.


And hopefully it is a little more relevant than a post which starts with "I am considering retiring to Mexico in the next 10 years or so..."


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

most young people texting will write "x fa" instead of spelling por favor..and yes we live in a diferent world, I cannot remember ever shaking the hand of the gas attendant..in any country I have ever lived.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

citlali said:


> most young people texting will write "x fa" instead of spelling por favor..and yes we live in a diferent world, I cannot remember ever shaking the hand of the gas attendant..in any country I have ever lived.


Perhaps we live in a happier world ? We notice people, when they are there and when they are not. You can't imagine the look in a gas station attendant's eyes when you say where have you been ? and they say - 'oh I went home for a week'. Even if the attendant is not servicing our car they come over to say hello (and shake hands).

I guess we are just lucky - or have decent karma...

Edit : but that is the way we live our lives - in Mexico or the US.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If I remember correctly in the US I filled my own car so no need for handshake or howdy and in Mexico I fill the car when I need gas and usually do not know the gas attendant so it keeps the conversation nice and short, actually I do not even get out of the car when the car is being filled and I do not see many people getting out of their cars and shaking hand either.. yes we live in a different world..

On to another expression, I notice that in Chiapas the most common answer to ¿ Como esta? is " Aquí estoy " and that always makes me smile..


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I have never heard anyone say "Si" when responding to a "Gracias". Mainly I get a smile or "Vaya Bien" when finished a transaction and sometimes "Tenga a bien dia". I always start by saying "Buenos días" etc. and they respond with the same greeting.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

AlanMexicali said:


> I have never heard anyone say "Si" when responding to a "Gracias". Mainly I get a smile or "Vaya Bien" when finished a transaction and sometimes "Tenga a bien dia". I always start by saying "Buenos días" etc. and they respond with the same greeting.


Thanks (gracias) so what would YOUR gut emotion be if someone responded to your 'gracias' with a 'si' ?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I would think they were acknowledging they heard heard me.. If many people do it maybe it is what they do in that area..Next time ask them..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> On to another expression, I notice that in Chiapas the most common answer to ¿ Como esta? is " Aquí estoy " and that always makes me smile..


I love it. Mexican humor.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes I love it too..


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

"buen día" (watch your tildes) is Latin american usage and is common in some countries. "porfa" has been around since before the internet. "Sí" is not a common answer to gracias, sounds like a busy person responding. So many comments. "Aquí estoy" jaja nice!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> Thanks (gracias) so what would YOUR gut emotion be if someone responded to your 'gracias' with a 'si' ?



If I wanted to be speculative I "might" think it was sort of or kind of saying "Ya whatever". Trump might have something to do with it.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> At least in Mexico City, in the last couple of years, I have noticed that "buen día" is replacing "buenos días" more and more. And then there's "por fa" instead of "por favor", which for some reason I find annoying, but that's my problem, of course!


I've been using "porfa" for a few decades. I picked it up from some Guatemalan friends. I generally only use it in more informal settings with friends or family, although it might occasionally pop out at the store. I will be sure not to use it with you, Isla, as I would not want to annoy you! 

I also use the "Aquí estoy" response to ¿Cómo estás? or ¿Cómo te va?. Not sure where or when I picked it up. I never thought of it as odd or funny, just seemed like an "I'm doing OK" noncommittal kind of answer. Another way I might respond is "Pues por aquí ando."


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

horseshoe846 said:


> Perhaps it is a matter of up-bringing. Whenever anyone anywhere hands me something I say thank you - in Mexico or the US. We live in an area which has a lot of money / Spanish culture. I start just about every conversation off with a handshake, and end the conversation with a handshake.


Which is that Spanish culture?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

TundraGreen said:


> I must say it is nice that the most controversial discussion on the Forum today is language. It is something of a break from some of the drama we had earlier in the week.


I must have missed it


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Went to the market in Tepoztlan this morning. At one point we found our car in the middle of a race. We drove along behind some runners at about 3 miles per hour until a motorcycle cop pulled me over. I was sure he was going to give me a ticket but he just pulled in front of me and made this weird (for us) gesture. He clenched his hand in a fist and then open his hand rapidly. He did it like four times. My wife said - he wants you to wait here for 20 minutes. A couple minutes later there were no more runners, and other cars started passing us, so I drove off. I guess the cop was simply telling me to wait...

Anyway - whenever we go to that market we take the opportunity to eat some lamb tacos. The very happy woman took our order and when she came back with out plates my wife and I both said gracias at the same time. The woman, with a big smile on her face, said "si si" (I guess one for each of us). I had to smile.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

horseshoe846 said:


> Went to the market in Tepoztlan this morning. At one point we found our car in the middle of a race. We drove along behind some runners at about 3 miles per hour until a motorcycle cop pulled me over. I was sure he was going to give me a ticket but he just pulled in front of me and made this weird (for us) gesture. *He clenched his hand in a fist and then open his hand rapidly. He did it like four times*. My wife said - he wants you to wait here for 20 minutes. A couple minutes later there were no more runners, and other cars started passing us, so I drove off. I guess the cop was simply telling me to wait...
> 
> Anyway - whenever we go to that market we take the opportunity to eat some lamb tacos. The very happy woman took our order and when she came back with out plates my wife and I both said gracias at the same time. The woman, with a big smile on her face, said "si si" (I guess one for each of us). I had to smile.


When he was a toddler, my son would often make this same gesture in the car when he noticed a turn signal on, and whenever he spotted a flashing turn signal on a car in front of us. He accompanied the gesture with a clucking sound, and we knew that the gesture and sound effect meant "flashing red light alert!" Chances are good that your police officer meant something different though!


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

TurtleToo said:


> When he was a toddler, my son would often make this same gesture in the car when he noticed a turn signal on, and whenever he spotted a flashing turn signal on a car in front of us. He accompanied the gesture with a clucking sound, and we knew that the gesture and sound effect meant "flashing red light alert!" Chances are good that your police officer meant something different though!


Sounds like you have a smart kid there.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> . . .
> Anyway - whenever we go to that market we take the opportunity to eat some lamb tacos. The very happy woman took our order and when she came back with out plates my wife and I both said gracias at the same time. The woman, with a big smile on her face, said "si si" (I guess one for each of us). I had to smile.


Lamb tacos sound yummy! Although I'm a big fan of this Mexican treat, I've never enjoyed this variety.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Lamb tacos sound yummy! Although I'm a big fan of this Mexican treat, I've never enjoyed this variety.


At home we eat arrachera and cecina tacos a lot. With grated cheese, spicy guacamole, beans and hot sauce. 

We have three different places we go to for lamb tacos and each is slightly different. If they don't add a little consume you really need to ask for it. We ask them specifically to make them lean. The people this morning were particularly generous with the meat. I was stuffed after eating two (but it was early in the day).


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

ojosazules11 said:


> ...
> I also use the "Aquí estoy" response to ¿Cómo estás? or ¿Cómo te va?. Not sure where or when I picked it up. I never thought of it as odd or funny, just seemed like an "I'm doing OK" noncommittal kind of answer. Another way I might respond is "Pues por aquí ando."


Just today I greeted an 80 year old Argentine friend, asking, "¿Y cómo estás?" 

He answered, "Aquí estoy." (If it hadn't been for this thread, I wouldn't have even thought twice about his response or found it noteworthy.). So it's not used this way only in Mexico.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Lamb tacos sound yummy! Although I'm a big fan of this Mexican treat, I've never enjoyed this variety.


Isla, you really must come to Tepoz sometime when I'm there. I'll invite you to some delicious food in the market. One of the market eateries specializes in prehispanic foods, and I recently had a delicious dish made with "jabalí" (wild pig). But if you would like to have lamb tacos, lamb tacos it will be. Horseshoe, you'll need to let me know which places you find best for the _tacos de borrego_.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

horseshoe846 said:


> Well let me ask you this - what would YOU think if you received a "yes" response to a "thank you".


I hear the "sí" response to "gracias" all the time in Mexico, probably the most common response to "gracias". At first it struck me as odd and possibly rude but I heard it so much that I just got used to it and wound up adopting the usage myself. It functions as a kind of "de nada" lite. I usually hear it in the context of small favors done responded to by a simple "gracias". If the favor was bigger and/or if you use "muchas gracias" or even elevate to "muchisimas gracias", then I don't hear the simple "sí" response used much. Then it is more common to say "de nada" or "claro que sí" or "no hay de que" or "para servirle" or even "por supuesto" pronounced very emphatically.

I've learned that sometimes we have to throw off our learned cultural shackles when outside of the culture we were conditioned in. Reverse example: my wife got offended several times while we were living in the states due to situations very much like this one. I had to explain to her that that's just how it is done in the US and the person genuinely meant no offense and would be surprised to know that she took offense.

We also need to watch out for getting caught up in trying to directly translate to/from our native tongue because sometimes that causes misunderstandings. Context is everything!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

horseshoe846 said:


> ...
> Anyway - whenever we go to that market we take the opportunity to eat some lamb tacos. The very happy woman took our order and when she came back with out plates my wife and I both said gracias at the same time. The woman, with a big smile on her face, said "si si" (I guess one for each of us). I had to smile.


If you think about it, the usual way of saying "You're welcome" in Spanish is literally "It's nothing" - "De nada" or "No hay de que". In a way, I can see how saying "Si, si" falls into this same sort of meaning, kind of responding to the thanks in a "yes, yes, it's nothing" sort of way. In any case, I'm certain no offense is intended when someone responds to your "Gracias" this way.

[N.B. I see my post is similar to circle110's above - I was writing mine as he was posting his, hence the redundancy...]


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I just thought of a good reverse example of something that is interpreted very differently between cultures:

In Mexico you need to acknowledge and greet a person every single time you cross paths with them during the day -- even if it is twelve times a day. If you don't do so, you are considered quite rude.

In the US it would seem bizarre or even creepy if you did this throughout the day.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

circle110 said:


> I just thought of a good reverse example of something that is interpreted very differently between cultures:
> 
> In Mexico you need to acknowledge and greet a person every single time you cross paths with them during the day -- even if it is twelve times a day. If you don't do so, you are considered quite rude.
> 
> In the US it would seem bizarre or even creepy if you did this throughout the day.


When my wife (or anyone) sneezes I say "god bless you". I she sneezes five time in three minutes - I don't comment.

The first time I run into someone in the day I offer "Buenos dias". If I bump into them during the day after that I raise my hand to acknowledge them. They do the same in return.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

circle110 said:


> I just thought of a good reverse example of something that is interpreted very differently between cultures:
> 
> In Mexico you need to acknowledge and greet a person every single time you cross paths with them during the day -- even if it is twelve times a day. If you don't do so, you are considered quite rude.
> 
> In the US it would seem bizarre or even creepy if you did this throughout the day.


I agree, it is a very different custom. When I was first here, I worked in an office. Every morning, everyone that arrived, would go around the office hugging everybody that was there. And again in the evening, the same thing would happen in reverse. There is a group of people that I see after hiking once a week. When I arrive at the group, I go around and greet each of them individually. When I leave a short time later, I go around and say good bye to each of them individually.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> I agree, it is a very different custom. When I was first here, I worked in an office. Every morning, everyone that arrived, would go around the office hugging everybody that was there. And again in the evening, the same thing would happen in reverse. There is a group of people that I see after hiking once a week. When I arrive at the group, I go around and greet each of them individually. When I leave a short time later, I go around and say good bye to each of them individually.


_El saludo _is one of the Latin American customs I treasure.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> Isla, you really must come to Tepoz sometime when I'm there. I'll invite you to some delicious food in the market. One of the market eateries specializes in prehispanic foods, and I recently had a delicious dish made with "jabalí" (wild pig). But if you would like to have lamb tacos, lamb tacos it will be. Horseshoe, you'll need to let me know which places you find best for the _tacos de borrego_.


I accept your kind invitation. I've been to Tepoztlán a few times over the years, but I've never had the pleasure of being given a guided eating tour of the market by a local or part-time local like you!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I am actually having a small problem with Spanish at the moment. I have a leak in the tank for my solar hot water system. I am going to try repairing it by soldering the connection where the cold water supply pipe enters the tank. Soldering and welding are two different processes and there are different words for them in English. But in Spanish, the "soldar or soldadura" is used for both. I am trying to find some flux for preparing stainless steel before soldering and everywhere I ask, they assume I am talking about welding the tank.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Can you solder stainless steel? what type of solder? silver?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> I am actually having a small problem with Spanish at the moment. I have a leak in the tank for my solar hot water system. I am going to try repairing it by soldering the connection where the cold water supply pipe enters the tank. Soldering and welding are two different processes and there are different words for them in English. But in Spanish, the "soldar or soldadura" is used for both. I am trying to find some flux for preparing stainless steel before soldering and everywhere I ask, they assume I am talking about welding the tank.


From what I can find, it looks like soldering can be translated as "soldadura con cautín", and solder iron can be translated as cautín, cautín de lápiz, soldador eléctrico o soldador de estaño. 

A couple of links that might help, even if just to show at the hardware store: 
The Home Depot - Resultados de la Búsqueda

https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soldador_eléctrico


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ojosazules11 said:


> From what I can find, it looks like soldering can be translated as "soldadura con cautín", and solder iron can be translated as cautín, cautín de lápiz, soldador eléctrico o soldador de estaño.
> 
> A couple of links that might help, even if just to show at the hardware store:
> The Home Depot - Resultados de la Búsqueda
> ...


Thanks Ojos. Those links didn't help directly but they led me to the wiki page on soldadura. It distinguishes between "soldadura blanda" or soldadura fuerte", "soldering" or "brazing" on the one hand, and "soldadura de arco" or "soldadura a gas" on the other hand, which are both forms of "welding". Incidentally the term you mentioned "soldadura con cautín" refers to soldering with a soldering iron as you pointed out. Soldering pipes, usually copper, is done with small propane torch rather than a soldering iron. Soldering stainless steel is less common, but apparently also possible. It is more difficult because the stainless steel has a coating that has to be removed to get the solder to stick.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> Thanks Ojos. Those links didn't help directly but they led me to the wiki page on soldadura. It distinguishes between "soldadura blanda" or soldadura fuerte", "soldering" or "brazing" on the one hand, and "soldadura de arco" or "soldadura a gas" on the other hand, which are both forms of "welding". Incidentally the term you mentioned "soldadura con cautín" refers to soldering with a soldering iron as you pointed out. Soldering pipes, usually copper, is done with small propane torch rather than a soldering iron. Soldering stainless steel is less common, but apparently also possible. It is more difficult because the stainless steel has a coating that has to be removed to get the solder to stick.


Soldering copper would also be "soldar" as you mentioned, you need "soldadura" para gas / agua, flux (pasta para soldar), lija o cepillos (sand paper or brushes) and gas, usually propane or propane with butane.
We would also have soldadura eléctrica, autógena or eléctronica


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> Soldering copper would also be "soldar" as you mentioned, you need "soldadura" para gas / agua, flux (pasta para soldar), lija o cepillos (sand paper or brushes) and gas, usually propane or propane with butane.
> We would also have soldadura eléctrica, autógena or eléctronica


Thanks Gary. At the moment the problem I have is finding the "pasta para soldar" suitable for "acero inoxidable", stainless steel. I may have to resort to Amazon. I have tried half a dozen places locally.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> Thanks Gary. At the moment the problem I have is finding the "pasta para soldar" suitable for "acero inoxidable", stainless steel. I may have to resort to Amazon. I have tried half a dozen places locally.


Tomorrow I will ask around, see if I can get it


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Thanks Gary. At the moment the problem I have is finding the "pasta para soldar" suitable for "acero inoxidable", stainless steel. I may have to resort to Amazon. I have tried half a dozen places locally.


https://www.google.com.mx/?gws_rd=ssl#q=grainger+guadalajara&spf=1039

This place sells to the public. Grainger


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> I love it. Mexican humor.


Yesterday as I handed our waiter my wife's purse, he commented that It matched my outfit 

Have also heard Porfa for a while...also Porfis (more common from women).
More handshaking then in the US, but never with gas station attendants.
Also lots of simple buenas as replies to buenas dias, etc...

Which reminds me of when I used to visit my mom in her small mexican town.
I was regularly greeting people in the street, to which my mom commented "It wasin't necessary".

Maybe it's me, but I embrace the routine greetings to/from strangers.
I'm a big believer in "the world is what you make of it".

As long as we continue to greet, Mexico will never become like the US.
A country filled with strangers who never greet each other...neighbors that don't know each other.

No thank you.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> https://www.google.com.mx/?gws_rd=ssl#q=grainger+guadalajara&spf=1039
> 
> This place sells to the public. Grainger


Thanks Alan. I will have to check it out. Hardware stores are one of my favorite hangouts. Grainger only has one outlet here and I had not run across it before.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

For SS you use a liquid flux, not a paste flux......


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> For SS you use a liquid flux, not a paste flux......


Correct. Grainger's web site says they carry it. I will have to see if it is in stock here.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mr_manny said:


> Yesterday as I handed our waiter my wife's purse, he commented that It matched my outfit
> 
> Have also heard Porfa for a while...also Porfis (more common from women).
> More handshaking then in the US, but never with gas station attendants.
> ...


It's like that here in the villages in Spain but not in the towns and cities although you will hear the occasional greeting and some people still have the ingrained sense of a need to respond. For example, if, as today, I step into an elevator at the hospital in Granada and say good morning ("bueno día" around here) there will be a few greetings in return, but they are inclined to be half-hearted.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> It's like that here in the villages in Spain but not in the towns and cities although you will hear the occasional greeting and some people still have the ingrained sense of a need to respond. For example, if, as today, I step into an elevator at the hospital in Granada and say good morning ("bueno día" around here) there will be a few greetings in return, but they are inclined to be half-hearted.


Before I moved to Mexico, I had spent some time in Spain. I naively expected them to be somewhat similar because of the shared language. I quickly learned that I was wrong.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> Before I moved to Mexico, I had spent some time in Spain. I naively expected them to be somewhat similar because of the shared language. I quickly learned that I was wrong.


Depends on where one is in Spain and the general origins of the Hispanics. The friendliness and generally warmer attitudes plus language and usage of the South Americans is attributable to the Andaluces, since that is where many of them came from. Those in North and, to some extent Central, America have different origins - for example, many came from Galicia which has a cooler temperament.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> It's like that here in the villages in Spain but not in the towns and cities although you will hear the occasional greeting and some people still have the ingrained sense of a need to respond. For example, if, as today, I step into an elevator at the hospital in Granada and say good morning ("bueno día" around here) there will be a few greetings in return, but they are inclined to be half-hearted.


While hanging out in my neighborhood, I exchange greetings with friends or acquaintances I pass on the street. Outside of colonia Cuauhtémoc, this never happens, with one exception: while eating in restaurants, other patrons will often say "Buen provecho" as they pass my table on the way out. 

I assume that "bueno día" is the result of the "swallowing" of the final "s", a characteristic of the Spanish language in your part of the country.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> It's like that here in the villages in Spain but not in the towns and cities although you will hear the occasional greeting and some people still have the ingrained sense of a need to respond. For example, if, as today, I step into an elevator at the hospital in Granada and say good morning ("bueno día" around here) there will be a few greetings in return, but they are inclined to be half-hearted.


I get and give more good mornings [Buenos días] early in the morning walking for exercise than latter in the day except waiting someplace, example for an elevator, I get greetings form people all day long. 

I did get greeting all day long in my "colonia" when living in Mexicali as I presume they recognized me as the only Americano there and a regular fixture sitting at one of the picnic tables outside "my" OXXO very often.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> While hanging out in my neighborhood, I exchange greetings with friends or acquaintances I pass on the street. Outside of colonia Cuauhtémoc, this never happens, with one exception: while eating in restaurants, other patrons will often say "Buen provecho" as they pass my table on the way out.
> 
> I assume that "bueno día" is the result of the "swallowing" of the final "s", a characteristic of the Spanish language in your part of the country.


RE the swallowing the ends of the words, I have wondered in passing whether that was the result of the brief, but very real, French occupation of this part of Spain in the early 1800s until they were kicked out by guerilla warfare and as you know the French are notorious for swallowing their ends, especially the "s"


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

We do not swallow the s´s The rule is that s´s are not pronounced when at the end of a word which is different from swallowing it..some people here swallow the s´s some do not but the French never sound the s at the end of a word..although I am sure there are exceptions since exceptions are the rule in our language..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> We do not swallow the s´s The rule is that s´s are not pronounced when at the end of a word which is different from swallowing it..some people here swallow the s´s some do not but the French never sound the s at the end of a word..although I am sure there are exceptions since exceptions are the rule in our language..


In the Dominican Republic they drop the "s" on the ends of words. I have a hard time understanding people. I hear something, then have to mentally add an "s" on the end before it sinks in.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> In the Dominican Republic they drop the "s" on the ends of words. I have a hard time understanding people. I hear something, then have to mentally add an "s" on the end before it sinks in.


This is true in all of the Spanish-speaking islands of the Caribbean and a few other regions along the Caribbean coast. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caribbean_Spanish


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

They drop "s" in many Latin American countries not to mention Andalusia..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> They drop "s" in many Latin American countries not to mention Andalusia..


I believe that Andalucía is where it comes from.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

sorry Andalusia.. I am picking up the great habit of switching s and c... pretty bad,,,


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> sorry Andalusia.. I am picking up the great habit of switching s and c... pretty bad,,,


No need to apologize. You spelled the word correctly in English!


----------



## LoveBeingFree (Apr 27, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> So my Spanish is still pretty young.
> 
> About half the time I say gracias to someone they respond with "de nada" (which I understand). But the other half of the time they respond simply with "si" - which for some reason offends me. I get the sense that they are simply acknowledging that they did something for me - even if it was simply checking me out of the supermarket.
> 
> About half the time I greet someone with "buenos dias" I get back a "buenos dias". The other half of the time I get back "buen dia". Are they the same responses or can you use "buen dia" throughout the entire day ?


I think the response "si" is kind of like a "sure" response in English. I highly doubt they meant offense. Just my two cents though.


----------



## esga (Feb 9, 2017)

Circle110, So true, thank you for this. I am still not entirely used to having people in the US respond to my "Thank you" with "No problem." If one is going to be offended by customary forms that are different from what you expect, you are going to pass a lot of time in a state of dudgeon.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I was watching a Mexican movie on Netflix last night, "¿Qué culpa tiene el niño?" (listed in English as "Don't Blame the Kid". It's filled with slang expressions, especially those used in Mexico City. 

One new phrase which was used several times which I hadn't really heard or used before was "Brincos dieras". It literally means "you would jump", but figuratively is used if something is not so, but you would be thrilled if it were, i.e. you would jump for joy if it were true or actually happened. Kind of like saying, "You wish!" I like this phrase. Has anyone one heard it in other parts of Mexico, or is it a Mexico City colloquialism?


----------

